# From 8 weeks to 2 years



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We brought Aspen home at 8 weeks old. His ears were long, and when he bent over his food dish his excess skin would gather up at his neck like an accordion. He was adorable!

2 years later he is a lean, solid running machine that grew into his ears, skin, and even his gangly deer legs. His intelligence always keeps me on my toes, and his goofiness makes me laugh daily.


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

He's a good looking boy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Barkday Aspen.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Awwww! Aspen is gorgeous! Happy Birthday. (I see you got the three-pack Costco toys with the googly eyes too. Our Kaylee loves them.)


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy birthday Aspen! You wear that party hat well  Hope you got in lots of running followed by lots of snuggling!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What a cutie! :-* Happy Birthday!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy Barkday Aspen. Love the pictures.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the birthday/barkday wishes  Aspen had a fun day playing with his foster sister, and finished the night off lounging by the fireplace (his favourite indoor winter activity).

We will see how long the Costco cows last. We typically buy the unstuffed toys, but since these were cheap we gave them a try. He will get one at a time until they are all destroyed (which we have bet on)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Aspen. Hope you have an awesome day doing just what you like to do.
Luv Dharma and Marcia.


----------

